# Clear-Flow Hose



## m2edumacated (Feb 12, 2012)

Hey everyone,

To start with, I am not an employee nor do i own shares







. Recently picked up a 25 and 75 foot clear-flow hose. Drinking water safe, collapses when water is turned off, seems to be really durable, self draining in a couple of seconds, and it screws on great to the tap ( no water shooting off or pouring out of the tap). Bought it at home hardware up here in Canada. For those in the states ill provide a video link that you can get to the company from. It was a kickstarter project. I have to say i hate everything about those stupid white drinking hoses. Draining them, storing them, hooking them up only to have them spew water everywhere. For me these seem to be the ticket. Used only a couplle of times, and they seem a little on the pricey sde, but worth it. Good luck.


----------

